# NAD - Trace Elliot Speed Twin H100



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm a couple days late posting, I got this from Chorduroy 2 days ago. He had posted it for sale a few months ago, but a problem forced him to take it off the market and get it fixed. As soon as I saw it back up I had to have it, so I did!

It is definitely the gainiest amp I've had in years. It's also godaweful loud, my wife is ready to kill me (hee hee).

I emailed British Audio Service and found out it is pre-1998. Which is why there is no half power switch or external bias points. I was a little sad that this one didn't have those features (I didn't ask before I bought), but it doesn't change the fact that this is a fantastic amp.

I'm in the honeymoon phase, but I'm really happy with my new amp. I'm looking forward to building a detuned cab for it and running a two amp setup with my Traynor as a clean voice. I'm gonna need some earplugs...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Get wild Bill to do the mod, easy fix.

Post up some pics..


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm glad you're digging it Matt! I always wished there was a half-power switch too, but honestly, it has pretty great tone at low volumes too.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK, played it at VOLUME with the band today (this thread could also be a NBPD - New Bass Player Day thread). Holy Cow! What a great amp, I yanked out two power tubes so it's at 1/2 power, it's still barely working (about 1/2 way up the Master) and it's really loud and sounds great. I played it through a Peavey XXX 4x12 straight cab and I liked it a lot. Much better than my 1x12 and 2x12 cabs that I have right now. It is amazingly versatile, but excels at rock and metal tones.
Thanks chorduroy.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new amp. Now get some pics up! What is with Canadians? Do we not know how to use Photobucket, or is it that we are still using film cameras? LOL, just buggin' ya. I've always been curious about the TE amps. Don't fret too much about the half power switch. There's hardly any difference between the volume of a 50 watt versus 100 watt anyway. Put a volume pedal in the loop, and that should help tame the volume without sacrificing too much tone. 

PICS!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pics please! It sounds like it might be a very good time.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK, OK, I'll snap a picture and post it ASAP - It's at the jam space now, but we're supposed to play tonight so I'll bring the camera.

OK, jam got cut short by a wife's headache..

here are some pictures:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------

